# Paddle Tug Tom Perry



## Robert (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi every one just trying photo size


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Excellent picture Robert, have you any details of the tug?


----------



## Robert (Jun 18, 2005)

stevecz said:


> Excellent picture Robert, have you any details of the tug?


 Hi stevecz the only details i have are 1888. Nicholson Towage fleet Tom Perry (1879) Reaper (1867) and King Edward Vll (1901) which went to sunderland. In one incident in 1906 nine tugs were involved in the rescue of the newburn. And one of the nine tugs was the Tom perry she was awarded - the sum of £200 pounds for her salvage


----------



## paulr (Oct 1, 2008)

*Tom Perry*

I'd love to know more about the picture on this site of the Tom Perry steam paddle tug. She was owned from 1909 to 1918 by my great grandad William Cross and I was wondering when/where the picture was taken and if anyone knows any more details of her?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Paul.
I'm sure the crew will be able to help with your query. 
Unfortunately there don't appear to be any pictures in the gallery.
Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

TOM PERRY
1879 Built by James Jackson South Shields. Wood paddle tug. 86.6'x17.3'x9.1'. 78grt 35nhp 1cyl sl engine by Baird and Barnsley. ON69880.

1879 Owned by James Jackson.
1888 Owners George Baker, John Jackson & George Nicholson, Great Yarmouth.
1901 Owners Nicholson's Towage Co Ltd, Great Yarmouth.
1907 Owners John Coulson, Richard Coverdale, Lawrence Manson & Charles Jopling, South Shields.
1909 Owner William Cross, Newcastle.
1918 Owner George Mackenzie, London, damaged in collision and probably scrapped.


----------

